# My Incubator Decided to finally get around to making.



## Frontosa2597 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Again,
Its been a busy week for me, with all the strike action at the tunnel and my sis have my nephew. But in all the chaos i still managed to atleast start my incubator, but yet again i am waiting on some much needed parts to arrive from the herp shop.



I started off by just putting the heat cord in, and taping it into position.







I then made my makeshift heat dispersing fan unit.



Next comes the 2 probe thermometer (one up top and the other down lowish).


And a last look at the project till the thermostat and containers arrive in the next couple of days.

Thanks for listening, Ash.

Don't worry boys and girls cause i am a sparky just incase people start to abuse me for not using a sparky.


----------



## liney (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice mate. Question- where did you buy the heat tape from? Ive checked ebay and stuff and can't find any.

cheers


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 18, 2011)

Had the same problem, bunnings doesn't stock it either. Guessing it's one of those things you can get if you work with it all the time, husband tells me they have it at his work, they fix helicopters, apparently the one he has is about $70 a roll...


----------



## bcross (Oct 18, 2011)

Jaycar for the heat tape guys or an air conditioning installer they 
have 120mm wide stuff


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 18, 2011)

Insted of making a thread i have some QS im new to this

If i got a male n female thick tailed geckos
and they did it and she layed some eggs how many would hatch if they where just left there 
and how much is it to may a incubator


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 19, 2011)

Bunnings have heat tape its also referred to as aluminium tape, should be in the section with roof and window flashing stuff.
Plenty on ebay also.


----------

